# *** RS4 Fuel Injector SALE @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Order at our secure online store:* 

399.00 shipped in the continental USA & Canada 

:thumbup:


----------



## TTAdict (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi


I want to buy many items from your shop but when finishing the order, I discovered that you do not have a credit card payment option.

can you advise?


Thanks

Khaled


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

TTAdict said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I want to buy many items from your shop but when finishing the order, I discovered that you do not have a credit card payment option.
> ...


Online store only accepts PayPal. We can take your credit card over the phone: 360 306 5389

Thanks


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

pm send


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Omg new price!*





















*Order at our secure online store:*

399.99 shipped in the continental USA & Canada

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats alot of Injectors !


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thats alot of Injectors !


 True, we only have 100 ~ 25 sets


----------



## RIvdubkid (Apr 22, 2008)

*k3 turbo stage 2*

can i use these injectors for my stage 2 giac k3 setup?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

RIvdubkid said:


> can i use these injectors for my stage 2 giac k3 setup?


I'm not sure, you should contact GIAC.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

RS4 injectors fueling 1bar of boost.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We have about 100 of these in stock if anyone is looking


----------



## cdcham (May 24, 2011)

*Fuel Injectors*

Are these injectors EV6 or EV1?

waht are the stock injectors for a 06 VW GLI 2.0T FSI?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cdcham said:


> Are these injectors EV6 or EV1?
> 
> waht are the stock injectors for a 06 VW GLI 2.0T FSI?



These are neither EV1, EV6 or Denso etc. These are direct injection injectors and they have their own style plugs, these are used almost exclusively for big turbo upgrades. I don't know the flow rate on the stock FSI injectors unfortunately. I suggest doing some more research before pulling the trigger on something you may not need ie: EV1 injectors on your FSI.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Are these oem?


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

FlyingTurtle said:


> Are these oem?


Of course, when you buy them 25 sets at a time you can sell them for a fair price


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> Of course, when you buy them 25 sets at a time you can sell them for a fair price


 Sweet deal


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

FlyingTurtle said:


> Sweet deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


 Shipping a set to the UK on monday :what:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Do these come with New o ring kit ir do i need to buy o ring kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The only O-Rings these come with are the O-Rings on the injectors.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just ordered a set!


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow....i had to stop watching after a minute.........:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Wow....i had to stop watching after a minute.........:banghead::facepalm:


I couldn't stop laughing while watching the video. But yes, don't try this at home!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Also, don't forget to check out our facebook.

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

What an IDIOT
Terry


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

TCFGLI08 said:


> What an IDIOT
> Terry


:beer:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


>


i haven't sen anything this horrific in a while


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Most trade-ins at new car dealerships are cleaned that very way. Spray cloth seats with degreaser, hit them with the pressure washer, and let the car air out for 2 days.

Test drivers will comment how well the car was taken care of and it could have been the most disgusting nasty interior ever. I used to work at a dealership and saw it all the time.

I want BT on my FSI. LOL @ the ev1 injector question.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

And most Benz have water infiltration issues....:sly:

Still some left!


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

ordered a set. time to start my BT build...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> ordered a set. time to start my BT build...


Thanks for the order Mr. P :beer::thumbup:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for the order Mr. P :beer::thumbup:


LOL, :thumbup: thank you Mr. C 

btw, I logged in on my PayPal as what you told me but I don't see the tracking #. 

How long is shipment to Toronto?

next will be a *FMIC, 750hp* core baby!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> LOL, :thumbup: thank you Mr. C
> 
> btw, I logged in on my PayPal as what you told me but I don't see the tracking #.
> 
> ...


Tracking is in paypal 100%, thanks John!


Clay


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Tracking is in paypal 100%, thanks John!
> 
> 
> Clay


yup saw it, thanks again Clay :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> a set of RS4 injectors
> an autotech fuel pump
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## G.Andriello (Jan 30, 2012)

*2.0TSI*

Hi CTS, 

I have a couple of questions, I'm having a problem with 2.0TSI, and I live in Brazil, but I would like to know if you have a set of fuel injectors for my car, and if you´re able to ship it for me! 

Best Regards


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

G.Andriello said:


> Hi CTS,
> 
> I have a couple of questions, I'm having a problem with 2.0TSI, and I live in Brazil, but I would like to know if you have a set of fuel injectors for my car, and if you´re able to ship it for me!
> 
> Best Regards


 Sure, shoot an email to [email protected] and he'll help you out.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


>


Oooooooo. Me want. :wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Oooooooo. Me want. :wave:


Next box we send your way will have a bunch of these John :thumbup:


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


>


 Ohh Hey i got a bunch of these yesterday. 

Now i just need a CTS Turbo box with my big blow dryer and injectors in it :laugh: 

Damn Precision sending the wrong turbo!!! :wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. These are just a few of the catch cans going out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wallpaper bump! - We have been assembling a ton of catch can kits. Lots of billet aluminum mhmmmm.

High resolution can be found here.










It's also not everyday we have a LP-560 at the shop either.










High Resolution link.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a quick shot of Vladis CTS Equpiped MK5 FSI GTI, this car also features our FSI K04 kit, IE Con rods and JE pistons. Thanks for the pic Vladi!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We've got them on sale! 

*$349.99 shipped!*

Check them out here!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

On sale only $350 each!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock!


----------

